# Game Boy Micro face Customizer



## Dunpeal1978 (Sep 21, 2007)

I posted this in the indroduction forum but thought maybe it would be cool to see peoples uploaded designs...Im not spamming...I just thought it was cool....so heres post

I bought the clear Powerwave faceplate for the GBM!!!! heres the link on ebay to buy it. Powerwave GBM clear detachable face

And the best part is that you can go to the Powerwave website and download a skin from their D.I.Y. section, or upload your own to be formatted!!!!!!
-Skin Chooser
-Upload page
-POWERWAVE

I hope everybody will upload pics of any uploaded images after they put them on their Micro...I know I will


----------



## acrocosm (Sep 22, 2007)

hahahah this is as spam as it gets


----------



## Dunpeal1978 (Sep 22, 2007)

How is it a spam, if I'm not getting anything out of it? I found something cool,so I deceided to share it with everyone. Since it took me a little bit to find all those links, I went ahead and put them all in a nice package for the forum. And since it was related to design so I reposted it in here. I will admit it does resemble spam, but I didn't know any other way to post it.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool, I was looking for exactly this! Spam or no spam, this fills my bill.
Thanks Dunpeal, I'll monkey with the template some, and up my designs.

EDIT: Here we go, click for huge:




My first try, Philippe Caza, of course.


----------



## Dunpeal1978 (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome here's some of mine






















I love how you put the buttons for the eyes. But I wanna know, do you know how to get the template from the website?And did you make the image on your computer? or On the website? What is the best way and easiest way to make these?And what size do I save it as?


----------



## flai (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I'll buy a Game Boy Micro just for this...


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Dunpeal1978 @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Awesome here's some of mine
> 
> (they're up there^^^
> 
> ...



Click here for template, maybe a right click save as would work.

I did my image in photoshop, not on the site. It's a 300 DPI file, I'm assuming it'll print out the right size, but haven't tried it yet. You could save it as anything, or just print it straight from photoshop. I saved mine as a PNG, at both 300 and 70 DPI (so I could show it here without it being too huge.)

I haven't bought the plate thing yet either, but I will soon, and I'll give it a proper test then.

I love your skins! Real good!


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 22, 2007)

Holy thread revival batman!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seeing as this's where the clear faceplate discussion seems to have wound up figured this is where this goes.

Anyway here's a new twist on faceplate making: Recycling junk mail! (aka a store card advert and a tissue box). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't make any of these designs, but seeing as they would've wound up in the trash anyway figured it was a good source of some good quality printouts (and some poor quality photos to go with them)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















I won't be using them often because the clear faceplates I've got are part of what is quite possibly the worst accessory pack ever made* and they don't actually fit the micro properly (like most of the other stuff in the box). And those plastic moulding marks are a pain in the arse. But it was fun while it lasted. I like the blue one, but the tissue box cardboard is too thick for the plate to clip on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(* and no I didn't pay that much for it either)


----------



## Dunpeal1978 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I had my Gameboy Micro taken from me at Gunpoint in Houston,Texas...so I haven't been on here in awhile.....IM glad to see more people liked the powerwave customizer.......

Psyfira......I love the recycyling idea......it's brilliant!!!!

I just got an all black Micro in the mail and am getting back into fucking with it so Ill be posting pics soon.


----------



## chuckstudios (Sep 3, 2008)

Dunpeal1978 said:
			
		

> Well I had my Gameboy Micro taken from me at Gunpoint in Houston,Texas...so I haven't been on here in awhile.....IM glad to see more people liked the powerwave customizer.......
> 
> Psyfira......I love the recycyling idea......it's brilliant!!!!
> 
> I just got an all black Micro in the mail and am getting back into fucking with it so Ill be posting pics soon.



Shit, man, that was you? I'm sorry... I'll give it back...


----------



## Dunpeal1978 (Sep 4, 2008)

get held up at gunpoint by three guys and see how fucking funny it is motherfucker


----------

